# First Light USA Tomahawk MC *Pic Heavy*



## 10mmWiseman (Feb 6, 2008)

Well I finally got my First Light USA Tomahawk MC in yesterday and it was well worth the wait! I am very impressed to say the least. The quality is every bit a Surefire if not more! Rubber O seals, nice HA-III finish, intuitive activation, and about the smoothest threads I have ever had the pleasure of twisting the end cap on. It was a little awkward at first to get used to the new concept but after playing with it for about an hour it is like an extension of my hand now.

Finding the constant on of the white light was not easy for me, once I fought my primal urge to not look at the directions and looked it up I literally slapped my forehead with a "D'oh!" Everything else was pretty easy to figure out.

First Light specializes in tactical lights, but not just the same old 100 year old tube light concept, instead they are looking to change the way we think about tac lights and how we use them for applications like law enforcement, military, security professionals, and law abiding gun owners. The Tomahawk is a great advancement in their mission.

My Tomahawk MC came with blue/red LED ring with a screaming bright LED that is smooth and refined. There are no artifacts in the beam that I can discern. As far as how bright it is truly is, it keeps up with my Fenix T1 with no problems, in fact it appears to have a better corona and side spill than the T1. The beam is really very nice with a warmer tint to it rather than the antiseptic white we have all seen with the Cree Q5.

Let's get to some pics! 







This picture was taken at 12 inches away, this is to show how beautiful the beam is. The LED is not off center BTW, it is just the angle of the camera.






Sitting on my desk just for effect.












Red, Blue, and Purple (almost a UV type)












Functionally the color LED modes are very cool and useful. No more damned filters! 

Best of all there are 3 brightness levels for the color LED's!






The LED itself, I dunno what it is but I like it! 

The reflector is of the smooth type giving the Tomahawk some great throw.






The controls, looks like a happy face but it works well. The big curved bar is the momentary screaming bright OMG my retinas have seared into ash mode. The left button is the constant on button, click and release and you have color LED (whatever color you have set), hold in for one second and you have constant on of the white light. With the white light on constant you can press the right button which will cycle through 3 brightness levels, if you are on low pressing the momentary bar will bring it back to max for the duration you hold the momentary bar, releasing will reset it back to low. With the light off pressing the right button will cycle through your LED color settings.









Green means go, red means stop. If flashing red the light is locked out from use. To lock the light hold down the two top buttons for one second, to unlock you use the same procedure.









Using with a firearm, after getting used to the concept and the ring I find myself preferring this light over weapons mounted and tube lights doing the dance of the Rogers technique and the ilk. Very easy and intuitive to incorporate into training, it becomes 2nd nature pretty quickly. The ring is large enough to accommodate my meat hooks for hands even with a shooting glove comfortably.


*Conclusions* One hell of a product by First Light USA! I am very impressed and it takes a lot to do that to me anymore. Currently First Light USA is running a special for February to offer the CPF 10% off their purchase. If you are looking for a tactical light or something like the Kroma but even better, here you go!


----------



## houtex (Feb 6, 2008)

Great review,great pics. A question though, why did you go with red/blue over red/green?


----------



## 10mmWiseman (Feb 6, 2008)

Just personal preference.

I have very sensitive eyes and the color blue is easier on my eyes than green.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello 10mmWiseman,

I got one of those lights too.

Mine has red and green LED's.

I have spent the last week and a half handing it over to people asking them what they think of a finger held light. Initially, most people don't know what to say, but after using it for a few minutes, the advantages become apparent. It is not ideal for every situation, but there are a lot of situations where it works very well.

My interest in this light started when it was mentioned as a similar light to the SureFire Kroma. This light uses a reflector, and I find the beam much more useful than the optic beam from the Kroma, except in heavy rain, fog, and driving snow.

The main beam is quite bright and there is a generous amount of spill light. I measured about 2600 lux at 1 meter on partially used CR123 cells. I believe the light is regulated, so the state of charge on the batteries should not be an issue.

Comparing the red LED's on the Kroma and the Tomahawk MC, the MC's low is brighter than the Kroma's low, the MC's medium is about the same as the Kroma's high, and then the MC has a high setting that is brighter than the Kroma's high setting.

My Kroma has blue LED's and my MC has green LED's so it is hard to compare them. I would suspect that there would be a similar comparison to what I observed with the red LED's.

Low white on the Kroma is dimmer than low white on the MC. Maximum brightness on both the Kroma and the MC are about the same, but the MC has a much fuller spill light. Then the MC has a medium setting which I found very useful.

Overall, I am very impressed with the Tomahawk MC. I have a few "issues" that I will get into later, but it seems to be a very high quality light with lots of flexibility.

Tom


----------



## houtex (Feb 7, 2008)

Uh oh,issues? Tell me sir,I've ordered, What should I expect?


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello Houtex,

My biggest issue is with the belt clip. Mine has a plastic cover that keeps sliding down, and the "bend" isn't quite right for my use. If I clip it to my belt, I have a heck of a time getting it off. The same thing happens when I clip it to my pants pocket, or my coat pocket.

I am planning on addressing this with a pair of pliers to see if I can make it more useful.

On a related note, I had difficulty carrying the light because of the problems with the clip. I ended up just putting it into my pocket and carrying it that way. It was a little bulky, but I was able to manage.

Another issue has to do with the placement of the switches while using it in finger carry. The most frequently used method of finger carry is by putting the first finger through the finger loop. In this position, my thumb has to "reach" to utilize the on/off and light level switches. While I am "reaching," I frequently hit the momentary on switch, which wakes me up with a blast of the high output of the white LED.

It works better if I put the finger holder on my middle finger, but then I loose most of the functionality of my hand.

I might add that this same observation was offered to me by several people who tried out the light at my request. With practice I don't think it is a big issue, but I am having to train myself to finger carry this light.

I must admit that I am spoiled by the very soft low light from my Y/G A2. The Tomahawk MC does not, in my humble opinion, have a low enough low for the colored LED's, and the white LED. We were driving through Queens looking for the Park Side restaurant. I had a map and was the navigator. I turned on the green LED in low mode, and it was way too bright. I moved to low red. It was better, but could have been a little lower. Low white was very distracting for the driver.

Now this may not be an "average" use of this light, but I should point out that on 108th St and Corona Ave, there is a fair amount of ambient light. Using this light in very dark conditions confirmed that the low levels are, once again in my humble opinion, too bright.

My final "nit" to pick has to do with the finger loop. I, and others, found that moving the loop back and forth to accommodate left and right handed carry resulted in the barrel loosening up a little. The head never did fall off, and there never seemed to be a problem with the electrical connection, but the barrel loosened up never the less.

Over all, I am very pleased with this light. I am taking the time to learn how to carry and use it. I was kind of expecting a brownish beam when using the red and green LED's together. I kind of get that on the high level, but with medium and low, the green dominates the beam. I understand that the red and blue, when used together, make a nice purple beam...

As you can see, my "issues" are pretty trivial, so rest assured that you will most likely be pleased with your purchase. I know that I am.

Tom


----------



## houtex (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Silverfox. The issue you seem to have can be very REAL for some people. My firearms instructor told me something once when I asked about a holster,"If it aint comfortable you aint gonna carry it" so I apply that to alot of tools I carry. Keys,knives,gun and lights.Thanks again for the heads up.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 8, 2008)

Are you guys purchasing from the manufacturer or from a dealer?

Best deals?


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello Patriot,

I got mine from www.first-light-usa.com .

Tom


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 9, 2008)

Update:

I spent some time examining and using a variety of lights that I have that have clips. After much thought I made a slight modification in the bend of the clip on my Tomahawk MC, and now am very pleased with the way it works.

I will have to continue to try it for a few days, but I believe it is going to now work very well.

I just opened up the clip by unbending the major bend, then removed the clip and bent the minor bend a little more. This opened up the gap a little, but the clip still grabs and keeps the light from falling out.

For now... I am very pleased with this very slight modification.

Tom


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 10, 2008)

I was just made aware that the electronic switch on this light continues to draw a little current even when everything is shut down.

I measured a draw of 0.000185 amps on my light. This continued even when the light was locked out.

If we start with 1500 mAh batteries, that draw will drain the batteries in around a year. If you purchase this light and decide to set it on the shelf for awhile, take the batteries out of it.

Tom


----------



## fasuto (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm very interested in this light, but is to expensive for me.
Can someone compare the red beam of the MC and the one from a Proton PRO (no need beamshots only your opinion)
Also if you can compare with a sidewinder (which I have) it would be useful.

Do you think the read beam is good for outdoor walking?

Can the Tomahawk be "worm" with the finger clip only, and the battery tube out of your hand? Similar way than the Liberator. Hope you can understand me.

Do you think is better purchase than the kroma?

Many Thanks


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello Fasuto,

I can't do the comparison, but I did go for a walk and the red LED provided ample close in lighting for a night walk.

I carried the light using the finger clip backward as you indicated. I am still getting use to finger carry, but it wasn't any more strange than carrying it the other way around.

Comparing the Tomahawk and the Kroma is really tough. In true CPF style, I would have to suggest that you purchase both...  

Tom


----------



## fasuto (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Silverfox.

I can't buy both, kroma is too expensive, also I prefer the tomahawk because of it's originality, price, use of rechargeables, more modes and beam colors (green vs blue).

I'm a little concerned using RCR on the tomahawk, first light usa says to only use 3V.

Not sure if I should buy, it will be my more expensive flashlight (I have Barbolights wich cost more, but are "dive equipment" so not count as flashlights costs).
Also I'm not sure of it use in long term, I usually change my EDC's for latest models.

Now PTS carry the tomahawk too, wich is great, good prize past february.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello Fasuto,

The Tomahawk MC runs fine on R-CR123 cells. If you go to a single Li-Ion cell, it loses the high levels. I had a chat with them about this, and they are aware of it, but prefer to suggest that it be used with CR123 cells instead of the rechargeable ones.

The problem with the R-CR123 cells is runtime, consistency, and charging. I don't think they want to be bothered with trying to figure out all the battery questions. Another thought I have had is that they advertise their light as Made in the USA. I am not aware of any R-CR123 cells that are available from a US battery manufacturer. The light comes with Duracell CR123 cells.

Barboloights are great. I have one and I don't dive. I did loan it to a group of divers for evaluation... if that counts for anything...  

Tom


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Feb 15, 2008)

You said it loses the high levels.
The website rates it at 120 lumens, but is that with the regular 123 or the rechargable ones? If its 120 with the regular and even higher with the rechargables then thats great.

Also, anyone know what type of LED is in these tomahawk lights?


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Feb 16, 2008)

From playing with this flashlight, does it seem that you would be able to hold the flashlight in your hand with the ring while simultaneously handcuffing someone or wrestling with someone?

And how durable is the finger ring? its plastic right? While fine for shooting, if I have to wrestle someone or do other activities with my hands and the finger ring breaks then its not much better than a normal flashlight in that respect


----------



## cave dave (Feb 16, 2008)

From the post above and the website I was thinking it ran on a single CR123, but I see from the PDF that it runs on *2 x CR123*.

Will an 18650 Fit? 17670? And you say it looses max, but do you still have 3 distinct levels?

Is the finger ring and clip removable? - *EDIT* yes from PDF.

Any idea on an approximate Lumen value for each level?

Could somebody unscrew all the pieces and take a pic?

Also a pic next to HDS/Novatac for size reference would be nice.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello Eyeeatingfish,

The Tomahawk MC uses a P4 SSC LED for the main beam. The lumen rating was based on using primary CR123 cells (Duracell).

The finger ring is plastic, but I don't know its limits. I wore the light for a week while working and climbing on some high pressure gas tubes (not the same as wrestling someone to hand cuff them, but still challenging), and the finger ring held up just fine. I did manage to get the light hooked a couple of times and I put some extra force on the ring, but it held up fine.

Of course I must add that your mileage may vary...

Tom


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello Cave dave,

I lied...

You loose the highest white LED setting when running it with a Wolf Eyes 168B, which, I believe, is a 17670. You end up with only two levels of white light. However, you still have 3 levels of the colored LED's.

The problem is that you need a nipple to make contact on the + end of the light. My Wolf Eyes cell does not have a nipple.

There is another thread in the reviews section of the strobe Tomahawk. I believe there is a breakdown picture and a size comparison to a Novatac light. It is about the same length as an E1e, but the head has an angle to it and the whole light is a little bigger in diameter than the E1e.

Tom


----------



## Lightraven (Feb 16, 2008)

Having a ring around your finger (or cord around your wrist) connected to something bigger that can be yanked or torqued is dangerous. This is why fingers get broken during gun disarm training--the trigger guard is connected to the gun and the finger gets caught in there. Of course, that's the idea in real life, but the training partner suffers.

If too much stress is applied to the flashlight's connecting device, I would hope it would break rather than my finger.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 16, 2008)

I got a runtime of around 5 hours using the Wolf Eyes 168B. This was running the light on medium white. After the light went out, I still had 3 levels of the colored LED's.

Tom


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Feb 21, 2008)

I dont know if anyone is a police officer here, but if there are any, or anyone in a similar job, can you rate this flashlight as a duty tool?

I use and MRV as my main and a T3 as my backup, though im going to change the T3 in favor of something smaller, and maybe even brighter.


----------



## houtex (Feb 23, 2008)

Well I got my Tomahawk MC in this week and I love it. In just a couple of days I have mastered the operation of this light. I have NOT yet been to the range but that is in the works as I am practing mags changes and such with it.
I had a chance to show the light to 4 police officers and they seem impressed with the light. They all agree that the best part of the light is the angle head and the MOLLE clip. As far as being able to retain the light during a struggle or mag changes 2 thought it was great 2 did not. For the 2 that did not they had smaller hands and their fingers fit loose in the ring even though it was the small ring. They all agreed that it was too expensive for them. Tonight I will be working with a SWAT officer and am anxious to see what he thinks. I'll report his opinions when I return home Monday night.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 29, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> I was just made aware that the electronic switch on this light continues to draw a little current even when everything is shut down.
> 
> I measured a draw of 0.000185 amps on my light. This continued even when the light was locked out.
> 
> ...



I'm very interested in the light and it appears to have some great features but SiverFox's observation is a slight turn-off to me for some reason. One of the attractive things about primaries is there shelf life. I like the idea of being able to toss a light with primaries into an emergency bag and know that it's going to work when I need it. Since this light is very "tactical" or maybe I should say, military/survivalish, I don't like that it drains itself.

Is anyone else annoyed by lights which drain themselves?


----------



## houtex (Feb 29, 2008)

I tried backing off the tail cap to help with the battery draw but it is too loose and I worry about losing it. If you were to back off the battery tube then the ring would fall out. Carry spares I guess.:shrug: Still a very usefull light for me. The clip is very secure on a belt and the red is very usefull for me.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello Patriot,

I think if you are planning on storing the light, you should store it empty and keep the batteries close by. 

I don't store flashlights in an emergency kit. I feel I have access to enough flashlights every day that I do not need to add a flashlight. If I were to consider putting a flashlight in an emergency kit, I would go for a stock 2 AA MagLite, loaded with Energizer Lithium AA primary cells.

It is my humble opinion that the vast usefulness of the Tomahawk MC would be lost by storing it. It is made to be used... everyday.  

Tom


----------



## Patriot (Mar 1, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> Hello Patriot,
> 
> I think if you are planning on storing the light, you should store it empty and keep the batteries close by.
> 
> ...



That's a good point Tom. I couldn't really see throwing this light into a 72 hour kit and forgetting about it either. I do carry a day pack with several smallish lights in it though, some of them I might only touch every 3 months or so. I guess I was kinda thinking about it in that context...to where it might be with you everyday, just not operated daily.

Also, sorry if this was talked about already and I missed it, but can this light use RCR123s?

Thanks


----------



## fasuto (Mar 1, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Also, sorry if this was talked about already and I missed it, but can this light use RCR123s?



See Silverfox post 15 in this thread


----------



## Patriot (Mar 1, 2008)

fasuto said:


> See Silverfox post 15 in this thread



Perfect, thank you.


----------



## fasuto (Mar 1, 2008)

houtex said:


> The clip is very secure on a belt and the red is very usefull for me.



What are your main use of red?
Do you use the other color (blue or green)?


----------



## houtex (Mar 1, 2008)

Well I work in a niteclub,when a police officer or other security personel see a flash of light they come running. The red light allows me to check receipts or other things without attracting too much attention. The only time I use the blue is to show it off.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Mar 3, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> I'm very interested in the light and it appears to have some great features but SiverFox's observation is a slight turn-off to me for some reason. One of the attractive things about primaries is there shelf life. I like the idea of being able to toss a light with primaries into an emergency bag and know that it's going to work when I need it. Since this light is very "tactical" or maybe I should say, military/survivalish, I don't like that it drains itself.
> 
> Is anyone else annoyed by lights which drain themselves?



I talked to a representative from the company about the tomahawk and he said they were aware of the slow drain, and that they were working to find a fix for it.


----------



## SnWnMe (Oct 15, 2008)

Trigger pulled. Thanks to the three reviews here.


----------



## Vinniec5 (May 5, 2009)

silverfox did you see the TEKLOC or MOLLELOC holders FIRST-LIGHT has on their website? the tekloc would work for you on your belt. I use the MOLLELOC attachment myself and can switch from different gear or on my vest as needed. The TOMAHAWK is a great light IMO and tough as nails.:twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra (May 5, 2009)

Very nice review!


----------



## Old18c (Aug 14, 2010)

I have carried the MC with red and green leds for about a year after getting it at the PX at FT Bragg. It is now my primary light for things that go bump in the night that may need shot. The red leds are great for night map use with the green for detailed inspection or trail use with out burning retinas by using white. Target ID out to 100 yards with the main lamp is great when not using night vision. I have used one set of CR123s in the year with a lot of use I am very happy with the light. With the molle clip it hooks on my pocket when not in a vest and has only fallen of one time when I caught it on a door.


----------



## FPSRelic (Oct 18, 2011)

I just got this light as a low light alternative to the white light screamers I normally buy, and I have to say that I'm really impressed. I thought I might mention a few things that I didn't notice in this thread for anyone still looking at this very underrated light. (apologies if they have been covered elsewhere)

The version I got was the civilian LE version (red and green coloured led's as opposed to red and blue). The adonizing on my light is black, as opposed to natural HA grey that other models appear to be. This may a benefit to LEO's out there who have a dress code requiring all black kit. It may be a problem if you like your anno to match, and you buy the optional task light, which replaces the standard battery cap, and is Natural HA grey.

The optional task light was designed to be used by medics, and comes in either blue or UV. I got the blue to be used for checking on Baby at night. It replaces the tailcap, and is activated by a twistie switch. The beam shape on the blue is poor, but it gives enough light to light up a 1 foot area a few feet in front of you. It uses it's own power source in the form of 2 x CR1616 batteries, which sort of qualifies it for a poor backup light source if your primary batteries fail. The down side is that you need to maintain another set of batteries. It does give some extra grip to the light. I'm not sure if I like using it with the light or not. I will have to try using it for a while with and without to see which way I feel more comfortable with.

If you like belt carry as I do, the TEKLOC option is great. You do lose the pocket clip though, so if you like the option of clipping it to your shirt pocket, that may be an issue for you.

This light has a brightness memory for all of the colours. That is, if you select medium on white, high on red, and low on green, the next time you select red after using white, it will come on at high, regardless of which level white was at.

Even though the light is rated at "only" 120 lumens, the light pattern has an exellent combination of throw and spill. To me, this has a better, more useful beam than some of my 200 lumen wide spill lights.

Overall I am very happy with this light. I'm surprised that this light does not get as much airtime on these forums, as it really is a great light. Even if the emitter gets updated, keeping the 120 lumen rating, and improving the light's runtime would be a better option than simply churning out more lumens IMO.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Oct 19, 2011)

Agreed, these are lights of the highest quality and originality.

Dare I say it, Surefire-esque quality?

This one's a keeper.

UV task light tailcap is a must, too.


----------



## FPSRelic (Oct 19, 2011)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Agreed, these are lights of the highest quality and originality.
> 
> Dare I say it, Surefire-esque quality?
> 
> ...



What do you use the uv light for? (out of curiosity)


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 25, 2011)

FPSRelic said:


> What do you use the uv light for? (out of curiosity)



UV has several applications. On ID's and such, there is often a seal that can only be seen under UV. Same with passports.

Here in AZ, we have a little critter that will glow like you shoved a light up it's little butt when hit with UV. Hurt like the ****ens when one stings you.


----------



## FPSRelic (Oct 18, 2012)

I got an email a few days ago from First Light talking about the TRS Magnetic Mount for the Tomahawk. It looks like it could be a nifty little device. I can see a use for it for me in the unpowered back shed at night, but it seems like the sort of accessory that could get left behind in a toolbox, seeing as how it's an extra that doesn't attach to the light when not in use. Time will tell.

I had to pull the trigger on a UV light based on reccomendations here too. My wallet is hurting right now.


----------



## aurora889 (Dec 15, 2012)

Great review! I to myself the red and green version.


----------

